# Subscribing/Donating



## AbdullahD (30 Jan 2019)

Top of the evening Mike or staff

I just tried subscribing via e-transfer and it failed on me via the alternate to PayPal option.

If you want to confirm who or where I can send it to, I will do so shortly. Been here to long not to pitch in.

Abdullah

P.s reason for the post is I see two different e transfer addresses and the alternate subscribe page failed so wanted to be sure that the addresses were up to date before I sent.


----------



## garb811 (1 Feb 2019)

Either of those should work but if you want to be super-safe, Army [at] Army.ca will definitely get it to Mike.


----------



## AbdullahD (1 Feb 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Either of those should work but if you want to be super-safe, Army [at] Army.ca will definitely get it to Mike.



Sweet thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2019)

Hi AbdullahD, got the transfer, thanks for the support! If you PM me your shirt size and mailing address I'll get one in the mail for you.

Thanks again!


----------

